# Das möchte ich überhört haben. (möchte, Vergangenheit)



## Korba007

Hallo allen!

Ich habe eine für mich bisschen knifflige Frage und zwar. Was wir eigentlich in dem Satz " das möchte ich überhört haben" ausgedrückt? Heißt es wie ich es verstehe, der Sprecher möchte dass ihm eine Nachricht/Geräusch oder etw nicht zu Ohren gelangt. Aber worin unterscheidet es sich oder würde unterscheiden von " das hätte ich überhören wollen" oder "das wollte ich (gern) überhören?

 Danke für alle Antworten
Grüße aus Warschau


----------



## Alemanita

Korba007 said:


> Hallo allen!
> 
> Ich habe eine für mich bisschen knifflige Frage und zwar. Was wir eigentlich in dem Satz " das möchte ich überhört haben" ausgedrückt? Heißt es wie ich es verstehe, der Sprecher möchte dass ihm eine Nachricht/Geräusch oder etw nicht zu Ohren gelangt. Aber worin unterscheidet es sich oder würde unterscheiden von " das möchte ich überhört haben" au oder "das wollte ich (gern) überhören?
> 
> Danke für alle Antworten
> Grüße aus Warschau



Hallo Korba,
_" das möchte ich überhört haben" _
damit wird ausgedrückt: Ich habe zwar gehört, was du gesagt hast, aber ich reagiere nicht darauf, weil es so besser (für dich, für den Frieden, ...) ist.  Das ist eine feststehende Redewendung. Sie drückt einen Tadel aus. Eine direktere Art, den Tadel zu formulieren, wäre: Das sagt man nicht.

Für den anderen Ausdruck, _das wollte ich (gern) überhören, _müsste ich mir eine Situation ausdenken: A sagt etwas Unpassendes, B reagiert nicht, C wiederholt die Worte von A so laut, dass B reagieren muss. Später, wenn sie alleine sind, fragt C, warum B nicht sofort reagiert hat, und B sagt: Das (was A gesagt hat) wollte ich gerne überhören (=so tun, als ob ich es nicht gehört hätte), aber du hast es ja laut wiederholt ...
Viele Grüße nach Warschau.


----------



## Korba007

Alemanita said:


> Hallo Korba,
> _" das möchte ich überhört haben" _
> damit wird ausgedrückt: Ich habe zwar gehört, was du gesagt hast, aber ich reagiere nicht darauf, weil es so besser (für dich, für den Frieden, ...) ist.  Das ist eine feststehende Redewendung. Sie drückt einen Tadel aus. Eine direktere Art, den Tadel zu formulieren, wäre: Das sagt man nicht.
> 
> Für den anderen Ausdruck, _das wollte ich (gern) überhören, _müsste ich mir eine Situation ausdenken: A sagt etwas Unpassendes, B reagiert nicht, C wiederholt die Worte von A so laut, dass B reagieren muss. Später, wenn sie alleine sind, fragt C, warum B nicht sofort reagiert hat, und B sagt: Das (was A gesagt hat) wollte ich gerne überhören (=so tun, als ob ich es nicht gehört hätte), aber du hast es ja laut wiederholt ...
> Viele Grüße nach Warschau.



Danke für die Antwort!

Darf man das auf andere Situationen übertragen? Z.B ich möchte dich nicht kennen gelernt haben/ das möchte ich nicht gesehen(übersehen) haben/das möchte ich dir auch geraten haben/das möchte ich mir ausgebeten haben/das möchte ich nicht mal geschenkt haben, wobei über die letzten 3 Beispiele bin ich im Internet gestolpert und die vorhergehenden sind ausgedacht.


----------



## Alemanita

Die drei letzten Beispiele kenne ich auch als feststehende Wendungen; die beiden ersten könnte ich mir je nach Kontext auch vorstellen, so wie ich mir für dein _das wollte ich gerne überhören_ auch eine Situation ausdenken konnte.


----------



## Korba007

Kann man "das möchte ich überhört haben" in irgendeiner Weise mit "das hätte ich überhören wollen" gleichstellen oder bezieht sich "das möchte.." auf die Gegenwart und "das hätte.." auf die Vergangenheit? Denn "das wollte ich überhören" drückt die Vergangenheit aus, glaube ich. "Das hätte ich.." ist für mich ein Wunschsatz in der Vergangenheit und"das wollte ich überhören" ein Aussage-Satz" in der Vergangenheit. Korrekt?


----------



## Alemanita

Korba007 said:


> Kann man "das möchte ich überhört haben" in irgendeiner Weise mit "das hätte ich überhören wollen" gleichstellen
> 
> 
> meiner Meinung nach nicht
> 
> oder bezieht sich "das möchte.." auf die Gegenwart
> 
> ja, und zwar in dem Sinn, den ich dir oben erklärt habe
> 
> und "das hätte.." auf die Vergangenheit?
> 
> wie oben erklärt
> 
> Denn "das wollte ich überhören" drückt die Vergangenheit aus, glaube ich.
> 
> "Das hätte ich.." ist für mich ein Wunschsatz in der Vergangenheit
> 
> und"das wollte ich überhören" ein Aussage-Satz" in der Vergangenheit. Korrekt?
> 
> Vorsichtiges ja


----------



## Korba007

Vielleicht ein anderer Beispielsatz: ich möchte die Büchse der Pandora nicht geöffnet haben-der Sprecher bereut dass die Büchse geöffnet wurde, bezieht sich auf die Gegenwart. Ich hätte die Büchse der Pandora nicht öffnen wollen-der Sprecher bereut dass er in der Vergangenheit nicht gehandelt hatte, dass die Büchse zubleibt.


----------



## Kajjo

Korba007 said:


> ich möchte die Büchse der Pandora nicht geöffnet haben


_ Ich möchte die Büchse der Pandora nicht geöffnet haben.
= Die Büchse der Pandora soll nicht geöffnet werden.
= Ihr sollt die Büche der Pandora nicht öffnen!
_
Anderes Beispiel, das idiomatischer ist:

_ Ich möchte den Vertragsentwurf morgen vorliegen haben!
= Der Vertragsentwurf hat morgen vorzuliegen.
= Der Vertragsentwurf muss morgen vorliegen. 
= Sie müssen mir den Vertragsentwurf morgen vorlegen._



Korba007 said:


> Ich hätte die Büchse der Pandora nicht öffnen wollen


Das ergibt nur wenig Sinn, ist aber grammatisch korrekt. Mit "sollen" funktioniert es besser:
_
 Ich hätte die Büchse der Pandora nicht öffnen sollen.
= Hätte ich die Büchse der Pandora bloß nicht geöffnet!_

Der Sprecher hat erkannt, dass es besser gewesen wäre, wenn er die Büchse der Pandora nicht geöffnet hätte.


----------



## Korba007

Das Beispiel mit dem Vertrag ist für mich eine schwarze Magie...verstehe gar nichts davon.


----------



## Kajjo

Korba007 said:


> Das Beispiel mit dem Vertrag ist für mich eine schwarze Magie...verstehe gar nichts davon.


Your German is quite good. What did you not understand?

_I want to see the draft of the contract no later than tomorrow._


----------



## Korba007

Den gesamten Satz mit der Zeitangabe "morgen" versteh ich nichts. Ließe ich das wegfallen, kann ich mir schon was unter diesem Satz vorstellen. Ich möchte den Vertragsentwurf vorgelegt haben für mich ist es gleichbedeutend mit ich hätte es nicht gewollt den Vertragsentwurt vorzulegen, was höchstwahrscheinlich falsch ist..leider


----------



## Korba007

Korba007 said:


> Den gesamten Satz mit der Zeitangabe "morgen" versteh ich nichts. Ließe ich das wegfallen, kann ich mir schon was unter diesem Satz vorstellen. Ich möchte den Vertragsentwurf vorgelegt haben für mich ist es gleichbedeutend mit ich hätte es nicht gewollt den Vertragsentwurt vorzulegen, was höchstwahrscheinlich falsch ist..leider


Bei der Gelegenheit, darf man sagen? Ich habe/hätte es gewollt etw zu tun?


----------



## Gernot Back

Korba007 said:


> das möchte ich überhört haben


Epistemischer Gebrauch des Modalverbs:
_Natürlich habe ich es genau gehört aber tue so, als ob ich es nicht gehört hätte._
(Vielleicht, weil niemand sonst dabei war, der es auch gehört hat.)​


Korba007 said:


> das hätte ich überhören wollen


Deontischer Gebrauch des Modalverbs:
_Leider habe ich es genau gehört und kann es auch nicht ignorieren._
(Vielleicht, weil andere dabei waren, die es auch gehört haben.)
​ Modalität (Sprachwissenschaft) – Wikipedia


Korba007 said:


> Bei der Gelegenheit, darf man sagen? Ich habe/hätte es gewollt etw zu tun?


Kann man, das wäre aber zumindest sehr schlechter Stil, wenn nicht gar ungrammatisch.


----------



## Hutschi

Siehe auch:
Das will ich ueberhoert / nicht gehoert haben!



> Das will ich *überhört* / nicht gehört *haben*!
> Das ist falsch! Erzähl keinen Unsinn!  ... (Beispiel 'Gratuliere, du bist der schlechteste Fahrer der Welt!' - Pacey: 'Das will ich *überhört* *haben*!'"  umgangssprachlich; leichte Drohung; sagt man als Reaktion auf eine überzogene Kritik oder wenn jemand Unsinn erzählt



_Das möchte ich überhört haben_ ist etwas freundlicher, hat aber den gleichen Inhalt.


----------



## Korba007

Gernot Back said:


> Epistemischer Gebrauch des Modalverbs:
> _Natürlich habe ich es genau gehört aber tue so, als ob ich es nicht gehört hätte._
> (Vielleicht, weil niemand sonst dabei war, der es auch gehört hat.)​
> Deontischer Gebrauch des Modalverbs:
> _Leider habe ich es genau gehört und kann es auch nicht ignorieren._
> (Vielleicht, weil andere dabei waren, die es auch gehört haben.)
> ​ Modalität (Sprachwissenschaft) – Wikipedia
> 
> Kann man, das wäre aber zumindest sehr schlechter Stil, wenn nicht gar ungrammatisch.


Den Satz verstehe ich mehr oder weniger wie ist aber die Regel auf die anderen Sätze zu übertragen? Ich möchte ich dir auch geraten haben,das möchte ich mir ausgebeten haben etc?


----------



## Gernot Back

Korba007 said:


> Den Satz verstehe ich mehr oder weniger wie ist aber die Regel auf die anderen Sätze zu übertragen?


Gute Frage:

_Das möchte ich dir auch geraten haben._
_Das möchte ich mir ausgebeten haben._
Diese Sätze sagt man im Nachhinein, wenn jemand einem sowieso schon ein Zugeständnis gemacht hat; sich der Rat/die Forderung, dieses Zugeständnis zu machen, weil man sich ansonsten gezwungen gesehen hätte, für das Gegenüber unangenehme Konsequenzen zu ergreifen, also erübrigt.

Diese Aussagen können sich sowohl auf ein bereits erbrachtes Zugeständnis in der Vergangenheit als auch auf ein versprochenes, erst noch zu erbringendes Zugeständnis für die Zukunft beziehen. Als Beispiel zwei Dialoge zwischen Mutter und 10-jährigem Sohn:

Sohn:   _Meine Hausaufgaben habe ich vor dem Fußballspielen gemacht!_
Mutter:_ Das möchte ich dir auch geraten haben._

Sohn:   _Meine Hausaufgaben mache ich vor dem Fußballspielen!_
Mutter:_ Das möchte ich dir auch geraten haben._​
Im Unterschied _da_zu kann sich eine Antwort der Mutter wie in ...

1'. _Das hätte ich dir auch raten wollen (mögen).
2'. Das hätte ich mir ausbitten wollen (mögen)._​
... nur als Irrealis auf die Vergangenheit beziehen und impliziert nicht unbedingt eine (verspätete) Drohung.

Allerdings bin ich mir hier unsicher, ob man bei diesen Beispielen nicht doch beide Gebrauchsvarianten als _deontisch _bezeichnen müsste: Wir reden ja in beiden Fällen von einem *tatsächlichen Begehren* durch die Mutter und nicht nur von einer *Behauptung *der Mutter wie in:

_Sie will ihren Sohn bereits vor den Hausaufgaben Fußball spielen (ge)sehen haben.
_​Letzteres wäre ein klar epistemischer Gebrauch des Modalverbs _wollen._


----------



## Korba007

Hmm, die Sätze 1'. Und 2'. Drücken ja Irrealis aus, wobei die 2 ersten ein Begehren, ein Verlangen. Worin unterscheiden sich die 2 ersten Sätze von "das möchte ich dir auch raten", "das möchte ich mir ausbitten"? Steht so ein Satz: meine Hausaufgaben mache ich vor dem Fußballspielel-kann "das möchte ich dir auch geraten haben/das möchte ich dir auch raten"? Und wenn ein Satz in der Vergangenheit ausgedrückt vorliegt "meine Hausaufgaben habe ich vor dem Fußballspielen gemacht", kann nur die Form"möchte..Partizip ii..haben" verwendet werden und "das möchte ich dir auch raten" nicht? Oder "das möchte ich nicht gehört haben" "das möchte ich nicht hören" und " das hätte ich nicht hören wollen/mögen oder sollen- ist hier auch gefallen.


----------



## Gernot Back

Korba007 said:


> Hmm, die Sätze 1'. Und 2'. Drücken ja Irrealis aus, wobei die 2 ersten ein Begehren, ein Verlangen. Worin unterscheiden sich die 2 ersten Sätze von "das möchte ich dir auch raten", "das möchte ich mir ausbitten"? Steht so ein Satz: meine Hausaufgaben mache ich vor dem Fußballspielel-kann "das möchte ich dir auch geraten haben/das möchte ich dir auch raten"?


Mit _geraten *haben*_ bezieht es sich auf ein *einmaliges *_Hausaufgaben-Machen vor dem Fußballspielen_; mit _raten_ bezieht es sich auf das _Hausaufgaben-Machen vor dem Fußballspielen_ *für alle Zukunft*_._



Korba007 said:


> Und wenn ein Satz in der Vergangenheit ausgedrückt vorliegt "meine Hausaufgaben habe ich vor dem Fußballspielen gemacht", kann nur die Form"möchte..Partizip ii..haben" verwendet werden und "das möchte ich dir auch raten" nicht?


So würde ich das sehen, ja das kann dann nur mit _geraten *haben */ mir ausgebeten *haben*_ stehen.



Korba007 said:


> Oder "das möchte ich nicht gehört haben" "das möchte ich nicht hören" und " das hätte ich nicht hören wollen/mögen oder sollen- ist hier auch gefallen.


Wieder: die Unterscheidung *einmalig *und *für alle Zukunft*.


----------



## Korba007

Was diese Konstruktion "möchte..Partizip ii..haben" angeht, sind nur ein paar Beispiele möglich ,,das möchte ich dir auch geraten haben/mir ausgebeten haben/überhören haben+ ich hab gefunden "das möchte ich nicht geschenkt haben". Diese sind bestimmt die wohl bekanntesten aber die einzigen möglichen oder können es mehrere sein? Ich glaube, dass diese Einmaligkeit im Zentrum der Erwägungen steht. Das möchte ich nicht gehört haben-Tatsache, bezieht sich auf das was jemand vorhin sagte. Das möchte ich nicht hören/das würde ich gerne überhören/das will ich gern nicht hören-allgemein, ich möchte nie sowas hören/das interessiert mich nicht/ich verschliesse mich Worten von jdm. Das hätte ich nicht hören wollen/mögen-irrealis,Wunsch,Vergangenheit. Also, "möchte..Partizip ii..haben" bezieht sich auf das vorhin erfolgte. Das möchte ich mir ausgebeten haben-bin zufrieden dass mir jemand ein Zugeständnis machte, machte worum ich ihn bat . Das möchte ich mir ausbieten-ich möchte dass jemand wonach ich verlange, worum ich bitte eine Üblichkeit wird, oder noch vor dem Gesprächt mit jemandem, an den die Bitte gerichtet ist.  Ist dem so mehr oder weniger?


----------



## Korba007

Was mir zu dem Thema noch einfällt...es ist mir so Ein Satz eingefallen: das möchte ich auch gesagt haben. Als Bemerkung zu etw was jemand soeben sagte. Wodurch unterscheidet sich der Satz von " das wollte ich auch (gern) sagen"?


----------



## Gernot Back

Korba007 said:


> das möchte ich nicht geschenkt haben


Das ist ein ganz anderer Fall; das ist noch nicht einmal Perfekt; es bedeutet:

_Das möchte ich nicht *als Geschenk* (als etwas Geschenktes, <adverbiale Angabe>) haben. <_Präsens>​


Korba007 said:


> das möchte ich auch gesagt haben. Als Bemerkung zu etw was jemand soeben sagte. Wodurch unterscheidet sich der Satz von " das wollte ich auch (gern) sagen"?


Indem du Ersteres sagst, bekräftigst du die Aussage des anderen und machst sie dir zu Eigen.
Indem du Letzteres sagst, sagst du, dass du zwar dasselbe wie der andere sagen wolltest, die Gelegenheit dazu aber verpasst hast.
(z.B. weil der andere bei der Antwort auf eine Quizfrage schneller war)


----------



## Korba007

Es bleibt nur eigentliches eines und zwar: ich möchte die 2 früher erdachten Sätze wieder mal aufgreifen: 1. ich möchte die Büchse der Pandora nicht geöffnet haben. 2. ich möchte den Vertragsentwurf morgen vorgelegt haben. Kann man sich darunter was vorstellen, die Sätze stehen als keine Antworten , das Wort "auch" fehlt. Was wäre darunter vorzustellen?


----------



## Gernot Back

Korba007 said:


> 1. ich möchte die Büchse der Pandora nicht geöffnet haben. 2. ich möchte den Vertragsentwurf morgen vorgelegt haben. Kann man sich darunter was vorstellen, die Sätze stehen als keine Antworten , das Wort "auch" fehlt. Was wäre darunter vorzustellen?


Die Sätze stehen aber gewiss in einem sprachlichen oder außersprachlichen Kontext.
1.) könnte ich mir vorstellen als Kommentar zu einer von einem selbst ausgeführten Aktion, bei der man nicht weiß, welche noch kommenden schlimmen Konsequenzen man damit möglicherweise heraufbeschworen hat.
2.) wäre entweder zu interpretieren wie dein letztes Beispiel als ein Satz im Präsens: 
_Ich möchte den Vertragsentwurf morgen als vorgelegten/(als) (fertig) vor mir liegen(den) haben._​_oder:_
_Ich möchte, dass ich den Vertragsentwurf spätestens bis morgen meinem Vertragspartner vorgelegt habe._​


----------



## Korba007

Also wir haben es Entweder mit Gegenäußerung oder mit dem Präsens zu tun, oder? Ich habe aber weiterhin Probleme, Bedeutungen auseinanderzuhalten, z.B das will/möchte ich übersehen haben vs das wollte ich übersehen


----------



## Gernot Back

Korba007 said:


> Also wir haben es Entweder mit Gegenäußerung oder mit dem Präsens zu tun, oder?


Nein, wieso sollte sich beides, eine Erwiderung und im Präsens gegeseitig ausschließen?
Ich habe die oder Variante später hinzugefügt und hätte dabei auch aus einen Satz zwei Sätze machen sollen, was ich jetzt nachhole.


Korba007 said:


> Ich habe aber weiterhin Probleme, Bedeutungen auseinanderzuhalten, z.B das will/möchte ich übersehen haben vs das wollte ich übersehen



_das will/möchte ich übersehen haben_
_das wollte ich übersehen_
1.) bedeutet, dass ich so tue, als ob ich es übersehen hätte.
2.) bedeutet, dass ich leider nicht so tun kann, als hätte ich es übersehen, auch wenn ich es mir wünschte(, z.B. weil andere es ebenfalls gesehen haben und auch gesehen haben, wie ich bereits spontan darauf reagiert habe).


----------



## Korba007

Zwei Arbeitskollegen haben sich eine Pause eingelegt und der eine sagt zum andern: weißt du, uns werden bald die Löhne gesenkt. Der zweite antwortet: das möchte ich nicht gewusst haben. Inwiefern  ist es korrekt? Das wäre eine Erwiderung. 

Kurz zurück zu dem Satz über die Pandora-Büchse.  Ich möchte die Büchse der Pandora nicht geöffnet haben als Erwiderung zu jemandes Äußerung über die Pandora-Büchse. ??? 

Ein drittes Beispiel: Beim zubereiten einer Suppe holt mir mein Kumpel einen Sack Tomaten heran. Ich erwidere ihm-den möchte ich rangeschlppt haben. Dies wäre dieselbe Dituation wie mit dem Geschenk oder dem Entwurf.

Zwei Frauen gehen eine Straße entlang und eine von ihnen sagt: lass uns rübergehen, da ist ein Park. Nachdem sie auf die andere Straßenseite gekommen sind, sagt die andere: war eine tolle Idee, ich möchte auch rübergegangen sein.


----------



## Kajjo

Korba007 said:


> das möchte ich nicht gewusst haben. Inwiefern ist es korrekt? Das wäre eine Erwiderung.


Das passt leider gar nicht. "Das möchte ich nicht gehört haben." könnte man sagen. Aber selbst das passt in so einer ernsten Situation eigentlich nur bedingt.



Korba007 said:


> Ich möchte die Büchse der Pandora nicht geöffnet haben


Hm, im Sinne von "Ich möchte es nicht gewesen sein, der die Büchse geöffnet hat." könnte man das vielleicht sagen, aber so richtig idiomatisch ist es nicht.



Korba007 said:


> den möchte ich rangeschlppt haben


Ja, das würde passen. Es bedeutet dann etwa "Gut, dass ich den nicht ranschleppen musste."


Korba007 said:


> sagt die andere: war eine tolle Idee, ich möchte auch rübergegangen sein.


Das ist schlichtweg falsch sowohl grammatisch als auch inhaltlich. "Es war eine tolle Idee. Gut, dass wir rübergegangen sind." wäre idiomatisch.


----------



## Korba007

Hmm es mag daran liegen dass es keine Entsprechung zu diesem Ausdruck im polnischen gibt. Das ist glaub ich das Problem denn wie es steht "ich möchte es nicht gewesen sein, der die Büchse geöffnet hat" obwohl ich den Satz natürlich verstehe, seh ich keinen Unterschied zu "ich wollte es nicht sein...". In beiden fällen wird für mich ausgedrückt dass man nicht derjenige sein möchte, der de Büchse öffnete. Mehr noch ich versteh es nicht warum nachdem die eine Frau schon rüber gewesen ist, die zweite es nicht verwenden könnte. Es sind wie man sieht mehrere Sätze möglich außer denen die als feste Redewendungen gelten. Wie gesagt, es liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass es keinen ähnlichen Ausdruck im polnischen gibt. Für "ich wollte es nicht sein" oder "ich möchte nicht der sein, der.." gibt es natürlich Ensprechungen.  Naja, vielleicht eines Tages fällt es mir ein und das Rätsel löst sich. Danke für alle Mühe an alle


----------



## Hutschi

"Ich wollte es nicht sein ..." ist mehrdeutig und schlecht als Konjunktiv II zu erkennen, klarer wird es in der Umformung: "Ich hätte es nicht (gewesen) sein wollen, der die Büchse geöffnet hat."

In "Ich wollte es nicht gewesen sein ..." ist der Konjunktiv praktisch vollständig blockiert durch die Bedeutung: "Ich bestritt, es gewesen zu sein." bzw. bei anderem Kontext: "Ich wollte nicht wahrhaben, es gewesen zu sein."


----------



## JClaudeK

Ein Thema, das in diesem Thread angeschnitten wurde: Ich will meinem schlimmsten Feind nicht geraten haben



Kajjo said:


> Anderes Beispiel, das idiomatischer ist:
> 
> _ Ich möchte den Vertragsentwurf morgen vorliegen haben***!
> = Der Vertragsentwurf hat morgen vorzuliegen.
> = Der Vertragsentwurf muss morgen vorliegen.
> = Sie müssen mir den Vertragsentwurf morgen vorlegen._





Korba007 said:


> Den gesamten Satz mit der Zeitangabe "morgen" versteh ich nichts. Ließe ich das wegfallen, kann ich mir schon was unter diesem Satz vorstellen. Ich möchte den Vertragsentwurf vorgelegt haben für mich ist es gleichbedeutend mit ich hätte es nicht gewollt den Vertragsentwurt vorzulegen, was höchstwahrscheinlich falsch ist..leider
> [....]
> 
> 
> Korba007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "möchte..Partizip ii..haben"
Click to expand...

Kobra007 hat recht,
***dieses Beispiel passt nicht hierher!
"vorliegen" ist kein Partizip II, im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Beispielen.


----------

